
A Norwegian island wants to be the world's first time-free zone - vijaykodam
https://www.insider.com/norway-island-sommaroy-wants-to-be-worlds-first-time-free-zone-2019-6
======
idyllrain
Well this is “do-whatever-you-want-at-whatever-hour” than eliminating all
concept of time...

